

FiveThirtyEight relaunches - danso
http://fivethirtyeight.com/

======
simonsarris
It looks like their focus is all major current events under a statistical/data
lens.

The top post is actually their "manifesto":
[http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-the-fox-
knows/](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-the-fox-knows/)

> We are going to screw some things up. We hope our mistakes will be honest
> ones. We hope you’ll gain insight and pleasure from our approach to the news
> and that you’ll visit us from time to time. We hope to demonstrate the value
> of data journalism as a practical and sustainable proposition.

> It’s time for us to start making the news a little nerdier.

I am so excited. This is going to be great.

~~~
ProAm
I thought the NY Times bought/owned the fivethirtyeight brand?

~~~
danso
They parted ways last summer, purportedly because the new NYT CEO did not
think much of his non-politics-season value:

[http://tv.yahoo.com/news/5-takeaways-york-magazines-
profile-...](http://tv.yahoo.com/news/5-takeaways-york-magazines-profile-york-
times-032638618.html)

------
untothebreach
I didn't see a RSS icon on their page, and had to open the source of the page
to get it. Here it is, for anybody else out there that still uses RSS:
[http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/feed/](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/feed/)

------
soundsop
Read [http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-the-fox-
knows/](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-the-fox-knows/) to learn what
the relaunch is about.

------
nezza-_-
No "About" page... I have no idea what I'm looking at, and the highly
descriptive name doesn't make it easier either. A new news-site?

~~~
corin_
Here's the introductory post: [http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-the-
fox-knows/](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-the-fox-knows/)

You can read more about Nate Silver at
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nate_Silver](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nate_Silver)

------
hansy
What's exciting about FiveThirtyEight is their scientific/data-driven approach
to journalism. While all other news outlets clamor over one another in their
quest towards the elusive notion of "objectivity", FiveThirtyEight actually
seems to be making strides in that direction.

